# Tap hole maple table top



## sprucegum (Feb 14, 2020)

I am working on a table to put under the tv and be the center piece of a 12' entertainment center. It made from book match sugar maple planks. 22 x 48. I milled it about 8 years ago and glued and flattened it 2 years ago, so I think it is time to finish up. The frame will be fabricated from 1" square metal tubing. The plan is to make it with a floating top and a frameless floating drawer . A plan that has been rattling around in my head for a while. Ordered the steel this morning .

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 14, 2020)

Dave, that looks great! 
I really like how the streaking resembles ambrosia coloring. That will be a cool table for sure

Rob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 14, 2020)

You are gonna have one awesome built house with stories to share through your family for generations Sir. You shall live on way past your time!! Beautiful custom house that is a lot of heart and soul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 14, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> You are gonna have one awesome built house with stories to share through your family for generations Sir. You shall live on way past your time!! Beautiful custom house that is a lot of heart and soul!



Thank you sir , one of my sons has already asked for first dibs on the house. Our daughter lives out of state and has no interest in moving back and the other son I believe has found his forever home a couple towns away. Don't know about the past my time thing, I'm dam sure past my prime. No I'm not as good once as I ever was.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 14, 2020)

But my friend your way better than a lot today. I feel honored that your sharing your love and insight with us that wish they could be doing the same. Beautiful work and pride along with workmanship that you are showing. Thank you

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## sprucegum (Feb 22, 2020)

Still waiting for my steel to come for the frame and legs, tracking says Monday. I think that a shelf below the drawers would be handy so I cleaned up this slab that I have had kicking around for years. It is too wide for my planer so I went at it with a belt sander and 60 grit. I mopped on a coat of latex polyurethane to check my sanding job. Probably needs a little more work but I will wait until it is cut to length. Think I will leave it live edge

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 1, 2020)

Well it's finally starting to come together. It is pretty cold this weekend so I moved some stuff around so I could find my welder. Going with flat black texture paint to make my welding look better. It will have a pair of frameless drawers under the floating top and a shelf on the bottom leg stretchers .

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

